# Weekly competition 2017-27



## MatsBergsten (Jul 4, 2017)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *R2 F R2 F R2 U' F' U
*2. *U F' R U' R2 F R' U R
*3. *R2 F2 U2 R' F R U' F2 R
*4. *R F R2 F2 U2 F' U2 F' R2 U'
*5. *U F2 R2 F' U' F U2 R' U2

*3x3x3
1. *U' L2 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 F U R' D' U' L2 B' D U2 L F'
*2. *B' D2 F' U2 L2 F' D2 R2 B' R2 F' D' R' F' U2 B F2 R2 F' R2
*3. *U2 B2 F2 D F2 L2 D L2 D' L2 U' F U2 F2 L B2 R' U' F L' F
*4. *F U F L U' R D' L' F' U2 F2 L' U2 R' B2 L U2 D2 F2 D2
*5. *U2 B2 R' F2 R F2 U2 L B2 R B2 U B F L U' F' R B2 F2 U

*4x4x4
1. *B Fw R2 B2 D2 B F' D2 U' Fw' F' Rw F U B F' Rw Fw R U L Rw' Fw2 F2 L2 U' Rw' R U2 Rw Uw' F' R' F2 L' R2 Fw' D2 Fw2 F2
*2. *D Uw2 R' U2 Fw2 D2 Rw' U2 L2 Uw2 Fw D2 U B2 L F Uw' B2 Fw' Rw2 R U' Rw' R' D2 Rw' R' Fw' F' L' Rw F' U2 Rw D Uw2 F Rw D2 Uw
*3. *D2 Fw' D2 L R2 Fw' F Uw2 Rw' U' Rw' D U R' B U' L2 R' B L2 Rw2 B' Fw2 D2 B2 Uw2 B' D' U' Rw' B' Fw F D2 F2 R' D L2 U' L
*4. *U R U L' R' Fw R2 D' Uw' L2 R F Uw U2 B2 Uw F' Uw' L Fw' D Uw2 U2 B L2 Rw2 R U' F' D B2 U R Fw2 F' L2 Rw2 Uw' R2 D2
*5. *L Fw' L' B' Rw Uw U' Fw2 D' R' B' U' B2 L2 F D F' D Fw U B' Rw Uw B F D2 Uw U' F' U R B2 L' U' F' D' L2 R Uw' L

*5x5x5
1. *L2 Lw2 Rw' R' Dw Bw Fw' Rw' R B' Fw D' R' Bw2 Dw2 Uw Bw L2 Bw Fw' Dw F D Bw2 L2 Lw' U2 Lw R' Bw' Lw2 Uw Rw2 Bw' Dw' L' Lw' Uw Rw Uw Lw U2 B' Uw L R2 B Fw2 D' F' D Rw2 U2 Bw' Dw Bw2 Uw' Fw F2 L'
*2. *U' R Fw D F Rw' U2 Rw' R' Dw2 U' B Bw Rw2 B2 Bw Fw L2 Lw Rw R D' F' Dw' L Lw Bw2 Fw2 F2 Dw2 L' R' Uw' Rw' Fw Dw Bw' Fw' R U B2 Uw U2 B' Bw U' Rw R' B U' B Dw2 U2 Lw2 D2 Fw F' U' Bw2 F
*3. *Dw' Bw L2 Rw2 R2 U Fw2 R' Fw' F D F2 Lw Fw2 L2 Uw Fw Lw' U' Fw2 L Dw Bw L R2 F2 L2 R2 D B' Bw' F Dw' Uw Fw D Dw2 Uw2 Fw2 R' Fw L Lw2 Rw' Dw' B2 Dw' Rw2 U2 R2 B' F Rw2 D2 Dw' Bw2 Lw' Rw2 Uw2 Bw
*4. *B F D2 Uw U' L' R Fw' F' L' U2 F2 U' R2 B U' Rw2 R2 Fw' U2 B2 R Dw L Lw Rw' F Lw' Uw' Bw' R Fw2 L2 Rw2 Bw' Lw2 Fw Rw' F2 R U' Lw2 F' Uw B Bw' D2 F' U Rw2 B Bw2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 B' L2 D2 Uw2 B2
*5. *Bw' L2 F2 Rw' Dw2 Rw B F2 Dw' U Bw' L' Lw2 R' D' L' B' Dw' U R' Bw2 U2 Bw2 U B2 Bw' Fw' R Dw' Rw2 Dw2 R' Uw2 B F Lw2 Rw R U' B Uw L' F' Rw2 Uw2 B Fw' Uw' Fw2 L Lw2 Bw' U2 Lw' Rw Uw2 Lw Rw' D' Rw

*6x6x6
1. *L2 3R 2F' 3U2 2R' 2B 3F2 D2 2U' U2 3R 2F2 D 2F 3R 3F R' 2B2 3R' 2F' L' 2L' 2R' 2F' 2R 3F2 2U L 2B D' 2D' 3U' 2F' 3U' F2 2D2 2R2 B' 3F' D' 2D' B2 F L' 3R2 2R R' 3F 2F2 2L 3F 2D' 2F' R' 2F 2L2 R 2F2 2L' 3R D B 2U2 B L2 R2 2B 2U' 3F 3R2
*2. *U' 3R B2 2F' F 2L2 D 2F' 2L B' 2F2 2U' L 2R2 2B2 2F' 3U B 2L' 2F' 2D 3U B 3F' F2 3U L 2D' 3U 2U 2R' 3U L' D' 3U 2U 3F2 R B' 3U' 2B' F2 3U2 U' L2 D 2D2 U2 L D2 2B2 2F 3R 3U' 2U2 U' R D2 2L 2B 2L' 2D' B' 2L2 3U' B2 3U 2U2 B2 3F
*3. *B R2 U2 B D F' U B2 2D 2L2 2D 2L' B' 3U 2U 3R' R' 2F F 3U 2U U' 2B' L 2B2 2F L2 3F' 2D U' 2F2 2L 2U' U2 F' 2L2 B 3U L 2L2 U2 F 3U' U2 R2 F2 2L' B R 2D' 2L2 U L 2L2 2R 3U2 U B' 3U' U2 R' 2U 2L2 3R2 2U2 2L2 D2 3U U 3F
*4. *D2 2D' 3F 2D2 B' 2U L' F2 L 3U2 3F2 2F F' 3R' 3F2 3R 2D' 2U 2L' 2F 3R2 D2 2U' 2L2 2B 3U' 2U' U2 B' 2F2 F U 2F2 L2 U' 3R' R U2 3R2 2R2 D2 3U' 2U2 U' B2 2F2 L2 3R 2B2 D' L 2R B2 2R' R' B2 3U2 2U2 2B' 3U' 3R2 2B2 2D2 L' 3R2 R 3F2 D 2U2 U
*5. *2U 2L2 3R2 2B' F2 2R2 3F2 D U' 2R 2D' 3R2 B 3F 2U2 U 2F2 U' 2B D2 U R 2B R2 F' L2 B' R' 2B' 3F2 2R2 R B2 2L2 B' 3R' 2B 2D2 2R' 3F2 L 3F D2 2U2 B' D' U2 2B 2F 2U2 F' 2L 2R' R' 2B L2 F 3R' 2U2 B2 D' 2D 3U2 B2 F' 2D' B F2 2D 3U2

*7x7x7
1. *L2 3L 2R2 U F' 2D F U 2R2 2U' U 2L' D2 3L 2R 2U 3L 3R' 3U' 2R2 2B2 2D 2U 3B2 2R' R' 2B2 3F 3R F' D2 2F D L 2U U2 3B D' 3F U2 F2 D' L 2L2 2R 3F' 3L2 3D2 U2 B' 3D' 2U2 L2 2B' U 3R 3F2 3D2 U 2F' D2 2L' 2U' U2 B 3B2 3F L2 3U' B D2 3D2 3L B2 D' 3R 2D2 B2 3L' B2 2F' 2D B2 3R' 2F2 L' D' B' 3F2 2U 3R' R2 3F' D' 2D 3U' 2B' 3B2 2L R
*2. *2L2 2R2 3B 3D B 2D2 U2 3L 2U U' 3F D' 2D2 3D2 U2 L 2L2 2U2 B 3D2 3R R 2F 3D2 3U 2B 3R' 2R2 3D 2U' 2F2 U L 3B2 3L' 3U L2 3B 3U 3L2 3R2 U2 L2 2L B 2L' 2R2 R 2B 2R2 U2 R2 2U2 3L' 3B' L 3R2 F' R 2U' B' 3B' F2 2R 3F R' 3B2 3F2 L' 2L 3L 3D' U2 3R2 2D 3D' U2 B 2F2 2R 2B 2U2 2B 3R 3B' 3F L' 2D L2 R' F2 3L2 D 2R2 U 2R 3B F2 L2 2R'
*3. *3F' 2U' B2 2R B2 3B' 3F' D' B' 3D' 2R 2B' L 2F F R F2 2R2 B2 3B 3F 2F' 2U R 2B' 3D2 3B' F 3L2 D 3D 2B F 3U 3R2 2R R 2U' B2 U' 2B 3B2 R B 2F 3U' 3L' 2R' 2F U2 F2 3L 2R2 3D' F' L' B2 2F 3D 3F 3L' 3B' U 3R2 3B' L' U' 3R 3B' 3F' 2F' 2U' 2F' 3U 2L2 D' 3D2 2L' 3R2 2D2 3D' 2U 2L' 2D 3L' 3B' R2 D' B' 2B2 3F 2U' U' R2 B2 2B 3B2 3F' F L2
*4. *D2 3R' 2R R2 2B' 2F L' D F2 L 3L 2U' 3B 2U 2B' 3B2 2L' F' D 3D' L' 3F 2D' 2B' 3B 3D' U 2R' U' L 3L2 3B 2U' 2F 3U2 B U2 2B2 3B' 3R 2F 3U R 3D' L2 2L2 3L' 2F L 3R' 2R' 3B' F' R 2U' L B' 3U U2 L2 2D 3U' 3L 2U2 L' 2L2 3R R2 2D2 3D 3L2 3R2 2F2 3D2 3B' L 2B' 2D 2L2 F2 2R' R2 F' D 3D' L2 2B2 3F2 F2 2U' U2 B2 2B' U 2F 2L 3F' 3U 2R2 2D'
*5. *2D 2B 3B 2L' 2B2 2U U' 2R' F 2U2 F2 3R' F 2D2 2U2 R' 2D 2L' R2 D' 2L' U' F2 L B' 2B' 3R' 2R2 B2 2B 2U2 F' 2U' 3F' 2D2 3B' 3L 3R B' 2F2 R' D' 3D 3R 2D U' L 2B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 U' L 3L' 2U U' 2F' 3L 2R' R2 2D2 3D 2B' 2L' 2D' 2R' B 2B 3B 3L' B D2 2D2 2B' 3R' 3D B2 D 3D 2R 3D2 2F' L2 3R 2U2 3L B 3R R 2B' 3F2 2R' U 3R 2R F' 3R' 2R2 R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *F' U' R2 U R' F R2 U' R
*2. *U R' F' U F' U F2 U' F U'
*3. *R' F2 U R' F' R F2 R2 U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *F' U' L D2 U2 B R' L2 D' L' D2 B' U2 D2 R' L' F B' R D2 Fw Uw
*2. *B R2 U2 D' L F2 D L B D2 L' U2 F B L' R' F2 B' U' Rw' Uw'
*3. *F' R' B2 R2 B L' U' L' D B2 F2 L' F' B2 U B2 U F L' U2 B2 Rw2 Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *U2 R' Uw' U Fw L R2 Uw R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 R' Fw F' Rw2 U' B2 Rw' F' Rw' D2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw' Uw' B2 Uw2 F2 U F2 R2 Fw2 L U2 L' Rw' D
*2. *L2 Rw2 U' L' R' Uw F2 R Fw2 L B' L B D Uw' R2 D Uw' L2 R' B' Fw Uw' Fw U Fw2 F U R F Rw' R2 B' D2 Uw2 Rw B D Fw2 F'
*3. *R2 U Rw B2 Uw2 F' R' Fw' D2 L2 D2 F' U' Fw F2 U L' Rw2 U L' D' L2 B2 D Uw' B2 L Fw F' Uw2 U' B Rw2 F R2 D2 F' Rw2 D Uw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *B Lw2 Rw R Fw R F' U2 B' F' Uw' Lw' B' Bw' D2 Uw' U Rw F' R' Dw' R' U2 L2 Fw D2 Rw' Fw2 Rw' Uw' B2 F2 D Uw' U2 B2 Rw R Fw' Dw Fw2 Lw2 Bw Lw' R' Uw2 Lw Bw Fw F2 Uw2 Rw' Fw Uw' U2 Rw' U2 R2 U' F2
*2. *Uw' Bw2 Fw D' Uw2 L Lw2 R Uw R2 B' F2 Lw2 D L Fw' Lw2 B2 R2 D2 F2 Dw' Uw' F' U2 Bw L' Rw2 Dw L Lw' Rw2 R' Dw' Rw Bw' Fw' D U' Lw' Fw2 Dw Uw' Lw' Bw Fw F' Lw Rw' B' Rw Bw' Uw' Lw R' F2 R U' Lw' Rw'
*3. *Bw Lw Rw2 Uw2 F' Lw B2 Bw Fw' Dw Uw F2 Dw U Fw Dw' B Bw Lw R Uw' F U L' Rw B Bw2 Rw' Fw2 U2 B Fw Dw2 Uw' Fw' Rw2 R' Bw Uw2 Lw' F U2 F' Lw U Bw Lw2 R' Fw2 L' Lw R' U R2 Dw2 L R U' B2 Uw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *F 2L2 3R2 B 2F2 U' 2L2 2U2 2F' 2D 2F' L' 3R' 2R2 B' 2F' D' F 3R 2F2 D 2R' D 2D 2R 2B 2D F' U' B' 2L D 3F2 3R' B' 3R' B 2U' L' F' L2 R2 U2 3R' R2 2D 2B' 2R' R' 2D' L2 2L2 2F2 R' D' 3R 2U R2 D' B2 L 2L B' L R U2 2L 3U 2B2 2L

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *3L' 2R' D' 3U 2U 3R2 D 3B 2F2 2U2 L2 2R R2 2B D 3D' 2U' U2 2F 2U' 3B' 3L 2D 3U 3L2 2F2 3D2 2F2 D2 U2 2F2 2D2 3U' 2U' R2 B' F2 3R' 3D R' D 3B' 3U' 2F 2U2 L U2 2F2 3D' 3U' L R 2U 2L2 B' 2B' F' 3D2 L 3R2 2R2 3D2 3U2 L' B 2L' 2D' 2U' B' 3U2 F2 L 3B' 2F2 2R2 R2 U2 2B U 3B 3D' 3L2 3U' 2B' 2D' 3L' 2R 3B' 3F2 L' 3R2 2D' 3U' L2 2L' 3F2 2D 2F U' 2F'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *R B2 D' F' R2 D2 B D L2 R D' R' B U2 R' U2 F L2 D' U2 R Fw Uw'
*2. *B D2 L2 F2 D2 U2 F D2 B2 F2 L' U L2 U D' B' U2 R L D2 Fw' Uw2
*3. *B' U2 L' U R2 B' L2 D R' D R B' F' U' D R B F2 D2 L2 B' Rw2 Uw'
*4. *B R2 B' D2 U' R' U2 B' D R2 L U F D L' R' F2 B' D' F' D Fw Uw'
*5. *L U R B L2 F2 B U2 R U2 F D' L2 R' U2 R2 B' L D U' R2 Fw'
*6. *R2 U2 D2 L D L' B2 D2 L2 U' B2 U2 L' U' F2 D' R D' F2 L' Fw Uw
*7. *U2 B' F L2 D' L B2 F U2 F D2 L2 R' B' U' R D' B R' D R2 Fw Uw2
*8. *U2 R2 B' L' B F2 D U F2 U L2 B D' L' F' R' D U' R2 B2 Rw2 Uw'
*9. *R2 B2 F2 U2 R L D' L' F L' F B2 D R' B D L U2 F' Rw' Uw'
*10. *D' R2 L U F2 L' D F2 U' F2 R F' L' D' R2 U R2 L' U F2 L Fw Uw2
*11. *F' B' U' L' D2 F2 D' F' R F D R L' B' U' F' L U2 F' D2 Rw Uw'
*12. *F2 R B2 F' L2 U2 L U2 R D F B R' F R' D L R' F' Rw Uw2
*13. *B2 L2 R D R2 D' B U' L' B2 D2 U2 B' L B' L2 F2 L' R2 D' Rw2 Uw2
*14. *R' B2 R2 L' U B R2 F' D U2 F' B2 U' B2 F2 U' B' F D2 B Rw' Uw'
*15. *R B2 F2 U' F B R' U' B2 D' U R' U' R L2 B' U' D2 R2 U2 D' Fw' Uw2
*16. *L U' B' R2 B2 U L B' R2 F' B' L D2 R' U D L' R D U' L' Fw' Uw'
*17. *U2 L F R' U2 R2 L' U' F U' F' D B U2 R' D B' L' F' Rw' Uw'
*18. *B F' R2 U2 B' R F2 D2 L' U' D R' L2 U R' B D2 F' B2 Rw2 Uw
*19. *B F' R B U' B' L' D' B2 L U L R' U R L U D2 L Fw Uw'
*20. *R D L' U F U2 D2 R D' F R2 B R' B' R' L2 B' D' R' Fw Uw2
*21. *D' U B R B2 D' R' F R U2 F' R2 D F2 L' F U2 L' D2 Fw' Uw
*22. *B R' U' L F2 L2 U R' D' F R2 L2 B' D2 B D2 L2 D2 F' B' R Fw Uw2
*23. *L' F' R' U2 F' U F' D2 B F' R' D2 B' D L2 F' U F U' R' Fw Uw'
*24. *D' R D2 R2 U2 F' U2 D F L B' D' B2 U2 B F2 U D F D2 L' Fw Uw
*25. *U F L' R D F' D2 R' U2 R U' R' L2 F D B L' U R' Fw' Uw'
*26. *L2 F D L' D' U2 L F L R B' F2 D2 R D L' F' B L' Fw' Uw'
*27. *U2 D' F R2 D R U' R U B R2 F U B R B R F' D2 L' D Rw' Uw'
*28. *L2 D2 B' F2 D F2 L F L' D B D B' U2 R' U2 B' F2 R' D' L2 Fw
*29. *F L' B' F R' U D2 R B2 U2 L2 R U R2 D F L R D Fw' Uw'
*30. *U2 B2 D' L' U L D L' D2 B U' R' U2 L' U2 F B D' U' B' F2 Rw' Uw
*31. *R2 U' D' R2 L' D U F B L R D' R2 U' B U' R' L2 D' U2 Fw' Uw2
*32. *D2 B' F2 L B2 U F U2 L D2 U' B' D2 R2 F' U2 R' U' L2 U2 Fw' Uw'
*33. *R D F R2 L2 U' F' B' R B U' F' R2 F2 B2 L2 U' D R L' Fw Uw2
*34. *D' B' U' B' U F U2 D B' F L F2 B2 R' L F' D' U F Rw Uw'
*35. *D B F L U D R' L' F2 U F2 R' U2 F' R2 D2 L2 B' R Fw Uw2
*36. *R D U F R' B' D2 L' U' F U2 R' U' B L B' F R L' Fw Uw2
*37. *B' F D' U F D2 B' F2 D U2 R B L2 R D R U2 B' U R' Fw Uw'
*38. *D2 R' D R' L2 U' F R2 B2 R' B2 R2 D' B U2 B2 D2 L2 D Fw'
*39. *R2 L D R L D' U' R B2 D' L' U2 B2 F D L' D2 R' F2 U' Rw' Uw
*40. *F' U' B2 U' R' D2 R' F' D' F' D' R L U' L2 R U2 B2 D R2 Fw Uw
*41. *D' U F2 B2 D2 R' U2 R D2 B' U' F' U2 F2 R' F' B L D U2 B Rw Uw2
*42. *D' B U2 F' L' U F2 U B' D2 U L U' F2 L D2 R' B F D' Fw Uw2
*43. *L2 U R B' F' D2 R L' D' L2 F B2 L' R2 F D2 L R' B' R2 D Rw' Uw2
*44. *B2 U F' D' R B2 R' F' B U2 R' B' U' B D' R' L2 D' R Fw' Uw2
*45. *B' F' D2 R D L2 B' L' B2 L' F' R2 D2 F' D2 U' R' B2 D2 Fw
*46. *L' U D2 L2 D2 L B2 F2 U2 B L' U2 L' B2 F' R2 B' R' B2 D2 Rw' Uw2
*47. *R2 F2 R U' R' F' R F B2 U2 R' D' B' U R2 L2 D' B' D2 Fw
*48. *R F2 R' U2 F' B L' F D' R U F' U' D2 B2 D F2 U' D Rw' Uw'
*49. *U2 F' B2 R' L' D' U' B2 D2 U R' L D2 B L B R2 F2 L' U2 B' Rw' Uw
*50. *B R' D' F2 B' U2 F' D F' B2 R' B' R D2 U2 L2 F R B2 D' Rw Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *U2 B D2 F' D2 U2 F D2 F R2 F2 D B2 R U' F2 R2 U2 B D2 B
*2. *D2 L2 D' U' B2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 F' L' U2 F2 L' U' R2 B' R F
*3. *F2 L2 F R2 U2 F D2 R2 U2 R' U' F R2 D' B2 R' D B
*4. *R2 F2 L2 D' R2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 B' L2 U B2 U' R B' U2 L' U'
*5. *L2 U2 L' B2 F2 R B2 F2 L' D2 R' F D B D' L' B' L2 F L

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *L2 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 U B2 U' L U' B' L F' R2 U L D2 U
*2. *L2 D2 R2 D' R F' U2 D2 R U2 R2 F' R2 B' D2 R2 F2 L2 F U2
*3. *F2 D2 U' R2 U B2 D' F2 R2 F2 U' F' U2 F U2 F' R D F' U2 R2
*4. *R2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 F' D2 B L2 B' U' R2 B L' F2 R U F U2 F2
*5. *U' D' R2 L' D2 B D2 R' F B2 R' B2 R' F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *F2 D' U2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 U R2 U' L' B U' B F' U2 R2 U' B' U
*2. *F2 D2 B2 U F2 D' L2 R2 U2 R2 D' L' F' U R F2 R D' F U'
*3. *F2 D R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 F2 U2 L D' B' D F D2 F' U2 F' R'
*4. *R2 U2 F R2 D2 F D2 R2 F2 R2 D' B' F' R F' D B' R' D' L F
*5. *U' B2 R2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D' B L D B L' F D2 L' D' B' F2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *U' D' B L2 D2 R B U D2 F U2 L' F2 R2 F2 U2 L D2 R2 F2 R2

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *R' F2 U F U R' F R
*3. *R' D2 L2 D2 F2 R' B2 L F2 L2 R2 B' L' D' R2 F' L R' U' F' L
*4. *Rw' F2 Rw' D' L' D' U' Rw2 Uw2 U2 Rw' Fw' L R' Uw L U2 Rw D' R' Fw' L2 Uw' R' D' U2 L' Uw2 U' L' F' L Rw F2 Rw' D' Uw R' Fw F'

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *R2 U' F2 U R' F2 U2 F' R'
*3. *U2 R' U2 L' B2 U2 L' D2 R D2 B L' D L' U' L' D2 R' D2 U'
*4. *F2 Rw' B Fw' L Rw2 R' Uw2 U2 F2 Uw Fw2 Rw Uw' Fw2 F R' Fw Uw B D F2 L B Fw R' D2 B D' F R2 Uw2 U L Rw2 R2 Fw Uw' Rw' U'
*5. *B2 L R' Bw Uw2 Rw2 Bw Rw U L' D U L' B D2 Lw' Bw Rw' Bw' Uw2 B2 D2 U2 L' Uw Bw D' L' B' Bw2 F2 R' Uw2 Bw Dw B' Bw F' L2 B Fw2 F2 R2 D Lw Uw Fw Rw R' Bw L' Lw2 R' B L' D Bw L2 Rw' R'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *R U2 R U' F' U' R F2 R
*3. *F2 L2 F2 D2 B U2 R2 F' U2 L2 R2 U F' D2 B L D' B2 F' D R2
*4. *Uw U' R D2 Uw B F' R U' R Fw2 Uw2 U Fw2 Rw B' Fw Uw Rw' R' F L' Rw2 Fw2 F' Uw2 B2 D Rw' Uw' L2 Rw' B' D B' Rw D' Uw2 R' U
*5. *B Lw' Bw Fw2 Dw Lw' Bw L' Uw2 Fw Dw Lw' Rw B Bw R2 B Bw2 R Uw L2 Dw' Uw Bw' L Fw U2 B' U' L' Rw F' L2 D Fw' L Dw' B2 L Rw2 Fw F Rw2 R' D2 B' Bw' Fw F' Lw' R F' Rw Bw' D' U' L' F' R2 B2
*6. *2B2 D2 3F' U2 L' 2L2 3R 3U 3R B 2F' R' 2B L 2D2 R2 B U2 2R2 2B' F2 2L F' R 3U U' 3R' R2 D 2B' F L 2L2 3R 2F F' U2 F D 2D2 3U' 3R D' 3U2 U' L 2L 3U2 2B2 3F' 3U U' 2R' 2B2 L 2R 2D2 2U' F L' 2R 3U 2L' 2R' 3F 2U2 3R2 3U' 3R2 3U2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *F' R2 F' R2 U2 F' R U R
*3. *L2 B2 R2 F U2 F' U2 R2 F2 R2 F' R' F2 D L2 B' L' R2 D' B U2
*4. *B Fw R F' L' B2 D' L2 Fw2 F' L2 F U2 Fw2 L' R2 D' F2 Uw' L' D2 Uw Rw' R' F Uw2 U L2 Rw' Fw2 Uw' Fw2 F' U' B R' B2 R F2 Uw2
*5. *Dw' Lw D' Rw U' R2 Dw' Uw' B2 D' L2 Lw Rw' Dw Rw' Fw2 Rw D' Uw2 L Dw' Uw' Lw2 B L Rw' Fw U L2 Lw' Dw Lw2 Fw' R2 Bw' Dw' U2 B' D2 Bw2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 R2 B2 Dw' U Rw2 B2 U2 R2 Bw Rw2 Dw Uw Bw R' B' Bw' R
*6. *2B2 3U2 F2 2D' U' 3R2 2R U' L2 B 2D2 2U' U2 2R B2 U 2L' D2 2D 2U' 3F' 2F2 2U B2 F' 2L' 2R2 2U 3F' 2F2 F 3U2 3F2 2F 2L' D 3U2 L' 3R2 3F 2L 2B' 2R' 3F' 2D' L' 2F' D 3U U' L 3R2 R B D 2R2 3F 3R' 2B' 2U U F2 R' B 2L2 2R2 D2 3U2 2L' 3U'
*7. *3R2 2B 2D2 B' D2 2U2 U2 F 2D 3U 2F F R' 3U' 2U' 2L2 D F 3L2 3B 2U' U' R 2D2 U 3L2 2B 3B 2R2 3B 2F L' 2L 2B' 2U' 2L' R2 3B2 L2 2L' 2R 3D' 3R 3D' 3U 2R' D 3U2 3B D2 L 2R2 3D' 3U2 2U' U' 3F' 3L2 3R2 2R2 2U2 B 3B R' 2F' D 3F2 R 3U' B' 2B2 3B2 2D' 3R' B 3B2 L' D2 3D 3B 2R2 2F' 3D' F 3D2 2U 2L' 2B2 2U2 F' 3U L2 2D 2L2 2U 3L' 3R2 B' 3U 3L'

*Clock
1. *UR1- DR1+ DL3+ UL1+ U3+ R4- D2- L0+ ALL6+ y2 U4- R5- D3+ L1- ALL1- DL
*2. *UR1+ DR3+ DL4- UL1- U1+ R3- D4+ L4- ALL0+ y2 U1- R5- D5- L1+ ALL2- DR DL
*3. *UR4- DR3+ DL2+ UL1- U3+ R6+ D2- L2- ALL1+ y2 U1- R2- D4+ L4+ ALL2- DR UL
*4. *UR6+ DR2+ DL2+ UL3- U1+ R2- D3+ L5- ALL2+ y2 U6+ R3+ D1+ L1- ALL2+ DR
*5. *UR1- DR2+ DL5+ UL5- U1+ R1+ D2- L0+ ALL5+ y2 U0+ R2+ D4- L5- ALL4- DR DL UL

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *R' U' B L' B R L' B l' r
*2. *B R' L' B U B' R B u
*3. *U B' R U' B' U' L' U l b' u
*4. *U R' U R' B U B U' r' b u
*5. *R B U R' U B U R l' r b' u

*Square-1
1. *(0, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (0, -4) / (2, 0)
*2. *(1, 3) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (-4, -3) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, 2) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0)
*3. *(-5, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -3) /
*4. *(1, 6) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 6) / (1, 4) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0)
*5. *(1, 3) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (5, -4) / (6, -2) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-4, -3) /

*Skewb
1. *B R' B' L' R B' U' L U B' U'
*2. *U R' B' U B L R L' R B' U'
*3. *B L' R L' R' B U R' U R' U'
*4. *U' L R' U' L R' U B R' B' U'
*5. *R' B' U B R L U L B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

*Mini Guildford
2. *R2 F U2 F' U R2 F' U2 F U'
*3. *F2 U D' F' D F2 R' L2 D' L' B2 U2 D2 L2 D2 L' D2 R' F2 R'
*4. *Fw F' R B Fw D' R D2 Rw2 D F L R' F R' D L F D U' L B D L' D' R2 B' R2 D R Uw2 Fw Rw Fw Uw2 L Rw F Rw2 Uw'
*5. *B2 F' Rw2 Dw B2 L' D Uw Bw' Lw Dw' Uw' B' D2 Uw' U' R' Dw' B' Bw2 F L B' Bw2 Fw2 Dw2 Lw2 Bw' F' L' D Bw F D2 Uw F2 Dw U' R2 B' D2 Fw' Dw' Lw Dw' R B2 Lw' R' D Uw B' L' R2 F2 D Lw B2 L Fw2
*OH. *U B2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F' U' R' D' B' L B U F2
*Clock. *UR0+ DR2- DL5+ UL0+ U0+ R0+ D1- L2- ALL3- y2 U1+ R4+ D3- L5- ALL3+ DL UL
*Mega. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *L' U L U' B' R U l r' b u'
*Skewb. *U' B L R' B' U L' R B' U'
*Square-1. *(1, 6) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, 4) / (3, 3) / (-1, 4) / (2, 2) / (6, 0) /


----------



## Aaditya Sikder (Jul 4, 2017)

3x3 : 26.72, 23.07, 28.53, 36.99, 29.04 = 28.10
3x3OH: 1:37.07, 1:16.87, 1:16.34, 1:22.95, 1:15.53 = 1:18.72
3x3BLD: DNF , DNF, DNF = DNF


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Jul 4, 2017)

2x2: (11.11), 10.91, 8.39, 8.53, (7.20) = 9.28
3x3: (15.17), (18.90), 17.64, 17.71, 18.02 = 17.80
4x4: 1:13.17, 1:07.62, 1:16.37, (1:30.24), (1:06.63) = 1:12.29
2-3-4 Relay: 1:39.07
2x2 BLD: (27.43), (23.78), 20.74 = 20.74
3x3 OH: (57.98), 51.44, 46.38, 49.70, (41.92) = 49.17
Pyraminx: 15.92, (8.34), 16.16, 13.82, (21.31) = 15.30
Skewb: 15.21, (13.85), (19.88), 15.01, 19.68 = 16.63


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 4, 2017)

*2x2:* (7.71), 4.87, 4.67, (3.66), 6.23 *=* *5.26 
3x3: *(18.92), 14.75, 16.61, (13.60), 14.44* = 15.27
4x4: *1:25.03, 1:23.42, (1:06.87), 1:07.99, (1:26.16)* = 1:18.81
3x3OH: *39.77, (36.10), (49.45), 37.41, 42.25* = 39.81
Pyraminx: *5.27, (4.03), 4.49, (5.86), 4.66* = 4.81
Square-1: *1:11.87, 1:07.11, (56.50), (1:46.11), 1:12.85 *=* *1:10.62
Skewb: *17.82, 20.08, 14.01, (13.75), (20.43)* = 17.31
2-3-4 Relay: 1:54.12*


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 4, 2017)

3x3x3
*5:* 00:12.91 
*4:* 00:15.42 
*3:* 00:12.59 
*2:* 00:12.28 x
*1:* 00:15.58 x

AO5: 13.64


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 4, 2017)

3x3x3: (13.14), 12.92, 12.77, 12.72, (12.42) = 12.80 nice 0/5 zbll, I knew the last case, but freaked cause I knew I had a good average.
Megaminx: 1:10.16, (1:06.95), 1:09.77, 1:08.65, (1:11.21) = 1:09.53 mehh
3x3x3 One Handed: (18.29), (16.08), 18.15, 17.54, 17.18 = 17.63 nice
3x3x3 With Feet: 49.12, 47.84, 52.70, (44.79), (52.78) = 49.89 THE HECK I haven't practiced since February. This is ~10 seconds faster than my average when I was practicing lol
3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 41 Moves ugg


Spoiler: 41 Move Solution



Scramble: U' D' B L2 D2 R B U D2 F U2 L' F2 R2 F2 U2 L D2 R2 F2 R2
Solution: x2 B L' R' D F L' D R' D F2 D2 R' U R2 L U' R U2 R' U R' L' U L U L' R' U' R U L U2 R' U' R U2 L' R' U R U // 41 Moves

x2
B L' R' D F L' D R' D F2 D2 // XEOLine, 11
R' U R2 L U' R U2 R' U R' L' U L U L' // F2L 15
R' U' R U L U2 R' U' R U2 L' R' U R U // ZBLL 15
41


6x6x6: 4:37.39, 4:30.27, (4:24.63), (5:07.86), 4:28.27 = 4:31.98 Cutoff at Michigan 2017 is 4:30
Square-1: 1:12.95, (46.44), (1:36.74), 1:02.06, 1:09.62 = 1:08.22


----------



## the super cuber (Jul 4, 2017)

MBLD: 38/42 1:00:00 // actually 40/42 in 1:01:32

4BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 4, 2017)

2x2: 3.09, 2.54, 2.15, 2.34, 2.94 = 2.61
3x3: 8.37, 9.82, 9.54, 10.83, 9.23 = 9.53
4x4: 59.21, 57.25, 54.52, 59.62, 52.51 = 56.99
5x5: 2:14.55, 2:11.54, 2:23.38, 2:22.22, 2:20.00 = 2:18.92 The last two solves were funny times lol
3x3 OH: 32.60, 29.15, 24.04, 32.91, 27.51 = 29.76
Skewb: 6.04, 5.20, 5.23, 6.40, 6.15 = 5.81
Square-one: 18.36, 20.43, 22.54, 18.74, 19.67 = 19.61
Pyraminx: 3.12, 5.30, 4.40, 4.12, 5.49 = 4.61


----------



## MCuber (Jul 5, 2017)

*2x2: 8.17 *= 8.40, 7.26, 8.85+, (10.21), (6.52)
*3x3: 22.36 *= 22.32, 20.82, (15.28), 23.95, (24.15)
*2x2 BLD: DNF *= DNF, DNF, DNF


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 5, 2017)

the super cuber said:


> MBLD: 38/42 1:00:00 // actually 40/42 in 1:01:32


Nice. Good luck in Paris!


----------



## martinvali (Jul 5, 2017)

2x2: 8.63, (7.50), 9.61, (12.74), 8.22 = 8.83


----------



## muchacho (Jul 5, 2017)

*3x3*: (19.60), 18.38, 19.08, 18.41, (17.74) = *18.62
3x3OH*: (34.16), 26.35, 29.39, (24.36), 28.08 = *27.94*


----------



## the super cuber (Jul 5, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> Nice. Good luck in Paris!


Thanks a lot


----------



## kamilprzyb (Jul 5, 2017)

MBLD: 39/42 57:59 [38:14]
Not bad
Would've been 40/42 if one cube hadn't locked up
3BLD: 31.76 33.30 *28.98*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 5, 2017)

kamilprzyb said:


> MBLD: 39/42 57:59 [38:14]
> Not bad
> Would've been 40/42 if one cube hadn't locked up


Wow, you two are astounding!!! Good luck to you too!
I hope you both are on the podium, and I do believe it if you repeat these results


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 5, 2017)

2x2: 5.269, 5.553, (3.594), (7.851), 4.793 = 5.205
3x3: 12.876, (15.179), 12.961, 13.777, (12.257) = 13.205
4x4: 54.294, 59.998, (1:02.303), 1:00.177, (53.908) = 58.156 // bad
5x5: 1:42.184, (1:33.518), 1:34.361, 1:43.556, (1:51.633) = 1:40.034
6x6: (3:32.248), 3:24.659, 3:05.555, (2:40.519), 3:22.511 = 3:17.575 // PB single
7x7: 4:57.961, 5:07.522, (5:18.288), 4:57.328, (4:36.282) = 5:00.937 // Awful
OH: 47.733, 53,926, 51.877, (1:12.630), (47.524) = 51.179 // bad
Feet: 5:39.748, (3:38.752), 4:23.634, (6:22.015), (7:01.510) = 5:28.466 // whew.
2BLD: DNF, 57.363, DNF = 57.363
3BLD: DNF, 4:02.366, DNF = 4:02.366
MBLD: DNF (1/3 in 22:36) // off by a few pieces, good time.
Kilominx: 52.666, (45.057), 53.491, 48.100, (1:06.892) = 51.419
Megaminx: 2:04.122, (2:11.469), (1:36.961), 1:54.205, 1:47.592 = 1:55.306
Pyraminx: (11.402), 8.364, 10.535, 8.770, (8.323) = 9.223
Skewb: 9.052, (10.805), 10.695, (6.987), 7.685 = 9.144
Square-1: (DNF), (37.702), 39.637, 42.670, 46.061 = 42.789
Clock: 27.214, 26.868, (26.097), 29.176, (30.249) = 27.753
2-4: 1:19.309 
2-5: 2:55.184
2-6: 6:11.561
2-7: 11:35.938
Mini Guildford: 7:45.709
MTS: 2:50.031, 2:47.328, 2:37.530, (1:46.850), (DNF) = 2:44.933
FMC: 42




Spoiler



y F R2 L F U F' D (2x2x2) L U L2 U2 (2x2x3)
L2 B L (F2L1), x' U B' U' B U' B L' B' L (F2L2)
y2 Rw U R' U' Rw' F R F' (OLL), R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R (PLL)


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 6, 2017)

*6x6x6*: 5:34.77, 5:29.06, (6:19.73), 6:03.95, (5:03.08) = *5:42.60
5x5x5*: 3:20.79, (3:24.14), 3:10.62, 3:19.80, (2:56.54) = *3:17.08
4x4x4*: 1:35.43, 1:38.08, 1:39.42, (1:34.94), (1:41.15) = *1:37.65
3x3x3*: 30.23, (31.52), (26.08), 26.18, 28.47 = *28.30
2x2x2*: 10.42, (18.98), (8.96), 11.20, 14.07 = *11.90
2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *10:49.61*; 9.30, 37.54, 1:47.55, 2:57.12, 5:18.09
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*: *22:02.01*; 15.88, 43.04, 1:58.52, 3:37.70, 5:38.93, 9:47.91
*7x7x7*: 9:35.73, 8:52.43, 9:30.68, (10:00.54), (8:45.47) = *9:19.62*


----------



## ConfusedCubing (Jul 6, 2017)

3x3: 11.84, 15.77, (10.68), (16.72), 15.49 = 14.37
4x4: (1:19.23), 1:04.98, (1:04.84), 1:15.18, 1:08.11 = 1:09.42
5x5: (3:13.78), (2:41.88), 2:45.65, 3:05.43, 2:46.21 = 2:52.43
Square-1: 50.76, (1:34.60), (41.64), 1:02.61, 47.01 = 53.46
Megaminx: 3:16.36, (3:40.80), 2:59.42, (2:48.25), 2:57.46 = 3:04.42


----------



## OJ Cubing (Jul 7, 2017)

2x2: (4.15), 5.25, 4.62, 5.11, (7.92) = 4.99
3x3: 14.64, (14.11), 14.65, 15.73, (17.59) = 15.00
5x5: 2:13.76, (2:03.35), 2:15.22, 2:16.68, (2:20.29) = 2:15.22
mBLD: 11/11 45:09.91 //Yes finally got 11!!
3BLD: DNF, *1:07.11* PB, 1:19.48


----------



## FireCuber (Jul 7, 2017)

*2x2: *(9.34) (12.25) 10.75 12.14 12.21 = *11.71*


----------



## arquillian (Jul 7, 2017)

Did everything except Kilominx (don't have one), 5+BLD (didn't have time, and I can't do 6 or 7BLD anyway)
2x2: 3.16, (5.77), 3.86, (1.98), 2.92 = 3.31
3x3: (14.85), 11.95, 12.23, 11.70, (8.28) = 11.96
4x4: (44.65), (1:10.62), 50.46, 45.43, 47.50 = 47.80
5x5: 1:27.43, (1:50.79), 1:27.76, 1:29.97, (1:23.76) = 1:28.39
6x6: 2:38.14, (3:04.22), (2:24.24), 2:38.21, 2:35.25 = 2:37.20
7x7: (3:27.01), (4:33.87), 3:38.80, 3:50.05, 3:58.49 = 3:49.11
OH: (32.19), 24.94, 21.97, (21.31), 26.41 = 24.44
2BLD: 20.59, DNF(22.23), 17.20
3BLD: DNF (1:09.17), 40.62, DNF(39.24)
4BLD: 5:42.55, DNF(5:13.30), 6:03.81
MBLD: 25/25 57:51 //FINALLY
Pyra: 7.76, (6.28), 9.56, (10.60), 7.49 = 8.27
Mega: 1:21.06, (1:34.62), 1:24.85, 1:24.45, (1:12.92) = 1:23.45
Skewb: (16.08), 10.65, 13.27, (8.04), 9.84 = 11.25
sq1: (30.97), (20.15), 29.16, 22.71, 27.57 = 26.48
Feet: 1:45.94, (1:41.62), 1:43.96, 1:49.90, (2:05.50) = 1:45.60
Clock: (49.78), 38.03, 39.67, 41.83, (34.71) = 39.84
Match the Scramble: (3:20.54), 2:07.23, 1:53.49, 1:42.14, (1:20.92) = 1:54.30
Relays:
2-4: 1:13.58
2-5: 2:42.50
2-6: 5:35.39
2-7: 9:09.59 //1:11 5x5 saved me here. 2, 3, 6, 7 were terrible
Mini Guildford: 6:11.28
FMC: 42


Spoiler



Scramble: U' D' B L2 D2 R B U D2 F U2 L' F2 R2 F2 U2 L D2 R2 F2 R2
R L' U2 B R' D2 U2 R' U (9/9) //roux block
B' L' B F2 D2 L D' L' (8/17) //2x2x3
y z2 //meh. back to cfop
U' R U' R2 L F' L' F' U' F U F' U' F U R' F2 B2 L2 D R2 F2 B2 L2 U' (25/42) //finish


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 7, 2017)

the super cuber said:


> Thanks a lot


See you there!


----------



## Agguzi (Jul 8, 2017)

3x3: (16.872), 19.316, 16.966, (20.545), 19.343 = 18.541


----------



## Charles Hurley (Jul 8, 2017)

2x2: 5.98 (6.54) 5.03 5.02 (4.61) = 5.34
3x3: (12.15) 12.45 13.91 13.73 (14.27) = 13.36
2bld: 59.05 48.22 40.81(DNF)
3x3OH: 27.89 23.88 (28.71) (23.81) 24.30 = 25.36
All of my solves could've been way better


----------



## DuLe (Jul 9, 2017)

3x3x3 Fewest Moves: *36*



Spoiler: Solution



*D2 B2 L' F L' U2 L' U' F' U F L F' U2 R U' L2 U R' U' L2 U2 F2 L F' U' F' U L2 F U' F U L D2 L2*

I: L2 D2 // 2x2x1
N: D2 B2 // 2x2x2
N: L' F L' U // 2x2x3
I: L' U' F' U F' L2 U' F U F L' // F2L
N: _U_ L' U' F' U F L F' U' // OLL
N: _U'_ R U' L2 U R' U' L2 U2 F2 // PLL


----------



## James Hake (Jul 10, 2017)

*2x2:* 4.46, 3.75, 3.88, (3.62), (4.81) = *4.03 average
3x3:* 14.20, (22,66), (11.67), 15.57, 16.17 = *15.31 average
4x4:* 1:29.19, (1:15.77), (1:34.14), 1:25.30, 1:22.98 = *1:25.82 average
5x5:* (3:43.64), 3:24.06, 3:20.52, 3:14.81, (2:48.10) = *3:19.80 average
OH:* 33.38, 29.68, (40.63), 32.81, (26.30) = *31.96 average
2-4 relay: 1:53.51
2-5 relay: 4:31.30
Pyraminx:* (DNF), (4.37), 7.48, 7.27, 6.99 = *7.25 average
Square-1:* 26.79, 21.98, 23.17, (25.20), (20.41) = *23.45 average
Skewb:* 11.44, (14.85), 10.56, 9.80, (9.21) = *10.60 average
FMC: 38 moves *
z2
R U F R B' L' U2 L2 U' L F' U' F R' U2 F R F' R U' R' U B' U B U' B' U' B L' U' L U L F' L' F U'

z2 R U F R B’ // cross
L’ U2 L2 U’ L // cancel into first pair
F' U' F R' U2 // second pair
F R F' R U' R' // cancel into third pair
U B' U B U' B' U' B // fourth pair
L' U' L U L F' L' F U' // 1LLL


----------



## Bogdan (Jul 10, 2017)

2x2x2: 5.91, 6.66, 5.52, (7.77), (5.23)-> 6.03
3x3x3: (18.86), 16.89, 17.44, 15.31, (14.03)-> 16.55
4x4x4: (1:22.20), 1:14.21, 1:18.66, (1:07.77), 1:14.71-> 1:15.86
5x5x5: 2:49.26, 2:16.36, (2:15.68), 2:29.27, (2:55.40)-> 2:31.63
2x2x2BLD: 1:35.49, 49.77, 1:14.86-> 49.77
3x3x3OH: 28.04, 33.94, 33.64, (26.97), (39.99)-> 31.87
3x3 MTS: 1:14.42, (DNF), (1:06.30), 1:35.52, 1:25.12-> 1:25.02
234-> 1:57.16
2345-> 4:13.35
megaminx: (2:24.78), 2:50.20, 2:35.49, (3:03.78), 2:50.32-> 2:45.34
sq-1: 44.78, 47.49, 39.21, (1:07.68), (31.45)-> 43.83
skewb: (8.78), 9.25, (11.97), 11.20, 10.34-> 10.26
FMC: 36 moves


Spoiler



Solution: F' D R U' R U R2 D2 F' D F D F D' F' D F2 D2 R F R D' R2 D L2 D' R D L2 D2 F' B2 L F D2 L2

on inverse:
L2 D2 F' L' B2 //2x2x2
F D * R D R2 //2x2x3
R F' R' D2 F2 D' F D F' D' //f2l-1
F' D' F D //f2l
D R2 U' R' U R' D' F //all but 3 corners

insertion: * D L2 D' R' D L2 D' R (2 moves canceled)


----------



## Alea (Jul 10, 2017)

*2x2:* (5.77), (7.66), 6.10, 7.09, 7.38 => *6.86
3x3:* (18.49), 20.04, 19.05, 18.74, (21.92)=>*19.28
4x4:* (1:09.39), 1:10.26, 1:10.08, (1:27.49), 1:21.14=> *1:13.83
5x5:* (2:05.81), 2:15.92, 2:10.75, (2:33.42), 2:16.08=> *2:14:25
6x6:* (4:37.21), DNF, 4:38.91, 4:57.35, 4:38.57=>* 4:45.95
7x7:* 6:35.49, 7:06.93, 6:55.25, (7:32.57), (6:22.44)=> *6:52.56
OH: *24.57, 35.65, (36.64), 33.78, (23.08)=> *31.34
3BLD:* DNF(6:16.53), DNF(4:12.68), DNF(4:08.50) =>*DNF
2-4: 2:01.95
2-5: 4:24.56
2-6: 9:04.56
2-7: 16:44.31
Skewb: *12.47, (17.87), 12.80, (11.67), 14.68=> *13.32
Kilo:* 1:06.22, 1:06.77, (57.33), 1:00.48, (1:16.32)=> *1:04.49
Mega:* 1:45.61, (2:08.10), (1:40.41), 1:47.00, 1:51.70=> *1:48.11
Pyra:* 9.05, 7.27, 9.32, (6.61), (12.59)=>* 8.55*


----------



## sqAree (Jul 11, 2017)

*2x2:* 4.51, 4.68, 4.96, (4.14), (4.99) = *4.72
3x3:* 15.68, 14.39, (13.30), 13.59, (20.79) = *14.56
4x4:* 58.38, (54.48), (DNF(1:00.41)), 1:00.26, 1:05.29 = *1:01.32* //hidden parity
*2BLD:* 54.90, DNF(43.03), 43.24 = *43.24
3BLD:* 2:31.96, 1:24.33, 2:28.08 = *1:24.33* //overall pb by 24 seconds, wtf?
*MBLD:* *1/2 in 6:50.78
OH:* (15.32), 18.74, 17.08, 23.53, (DNF(18.95)) = *19.79* //failed G perm
*2-4:* *1:43.53*


----------



## PyraMaster (Jul 11, 2017)

*2x2: *5.85, 7.27, (5.40), (8.55), 7.70 = *6.94

*
made it just in time!


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 11, 2017)

Hope I'm not too late.

333: (20.95), 20.84, 15.40, (14.58), 19.71 = 18.65


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 11, 2017)

Results week 27: congrats to arquillian (and welcome), also to Christopher and Isaac!

*2x2x2*(41)

 2.61 Competition Cuber
 2.76 turtwig
 2.78 Isaac Lai
 2.98 FastCubeMaster
 3.31 arquillian
 4.03 James Hake
 4.10 Tx789
 4.11 Metallic Silver
 4.42 tetrian22
 4.50 Christopher_Cabrera
 4.50 Michael DeLaRosa
 4.72 sqAree
 4.78 Jonsa87
 4.87 João Santos
 4.99 OJ Cubing
 5.10 T1_M0
 5.20 Ordway Persyn
 5.26 DGCubes
 5.26 CornerCutter
 5.34 Charles Hurley
 5.86 Awder
 6.03 Bogdan
 6.05 TasseRasse
 6.39 obelisk477
 6.64 h2f
 6.86 Alea
 6.94 PyraMaster
 7.95 Bubbagrub
 8.01 Mike Hughey
 8.17 MCuber
 8.26 Deri Nata Wijaya
 8.57 JM Sanchez
 8.63 Amelia
 8.82 martinvali
 9.14 Aeoluz
 9.28 LegendaryMJS
 10.58 kprox1994
 11.70 FireCuber
 11.78 Jacck
 11.90 One Wheel
 15.10 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(48)

 9.53 Competition Cuber
 10.13 Isaac Lai
 10.45 FastCubeMaster
 11.49 tetrian22
 11.52 DGCubes
 11.96 arquillian
 12.80 GenTheThief
 13.02 Christopher_Cabrera
 13.20 Ordway Persyn
 13.36 Charles Hurley
 13.50 obelisk477
 13.56 turtwig
 13.64 cuber314159
 13.78 Michael DeLaRosa
 14.37 ConfusedCubing
 14.41 Jonsa87
 14.45 YoAkshYo
 14.55 sqAree
 15.01 OJ Cubing
 15.03 James Hake
 15.27 CornerCutter
 15.96 Metallic Silver
 16.02 Awder
 16.36 Tx789
 16.55 Bogdan
 16.73 h2f
 17.02 T1_M0
 17.79 LegendaryMJS
 18.54 Agguzi
 18.62 muchacho
 18.65 xyzzy
 18.93 TasseRasse
 19.02 João Santos
 19.28 Alea
 21.20 Mike Hughey
 21.42 Deri Nata Wijaya
 22.36 MCuber
 22.63 Bubbagrub
 23.15 ComputerGuy365
 26.95 JM Sanchez
 27.03 Amelia
 27.75 arbivara
 28.10 Aaditya Sikder
 28.29 One Wheel
 28.73 kprox1994
 29.14 Aeoluz
 37.21 Jacck
 39.15 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(24)

 38.50 Isaac Lai
 43.26 FastCubeMaster
 47.80 arquillian
 49.42 Christopher_Cabrera
 56.99 Competition Cuber
 58.15 Ordway Persyn
 58.79 Jonsa87
 1:01.28 obelisk477
 1:01.31 sqAree
 1:06.68 João Santos
 1:09.42 ConfusedCubing
 1:10.79 h2f
 1:12.39 LegendaryMJS
 1:13.83 Alea
 1:15.86 Bogdan
 1:17.16 T1_M0
 1:18.81 CornerCutter
 1:20.66 TasseRasse
 1:25.82 James Hake
 1:29.58 Mike Hughey
 1:37.64 One Wheel
 2:01.70 Jacck
 2:11.39 MatsBergsten
 DNF Awder
*5x5x5*(20)

 1:22.24 Isaac Lai
 1:28.39 arquillian
 1:40.03 Ordway Persyn
 1:44.48 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:54.23 Jonsa87
 2:06.77 obelisk477
 2:09.46 João Santos
 2:14.25 Alea
 2:15.22 OJ Cubing
 2:18.92 Competition Cuber
 2:19.94 Awder
 2:31.63 Bogdan
 2:39.96 Mike Hughey
 2:52.43 ConfusedCubing
 2:54.73 TasseRasse
 3:01.10 T1_M0
 3:17.07 One Wheel
 3:19.80 James Hake
 3:20.27 Jacck
 3:43.08 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(13)

 2:37.20 arquillian
 3:03.55 Isaac Lai
 3:05.61 Christopher_Cabrera
 3:15.72 FastCubeMaster
 3:17.57 Ordway Persyn
 3:58.00 Jonsa87
 4:31.98 GenTheThief
 4:44.94 Alea
 4:50.00 João Santos
 5:42.59 One Wheel
 6:05.80 Jacck
 6:05.95 T1_M0
 7:26.92 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(14)

 3:49.11 arquillian
 3:54.43 Keroma12
 4:16.29 tetrian22
 4:53.13 Christopher_Cabrera
 5:00.93 Ordway Persyn
 6:52.56 Alea
 8:21.71 RyuKagamine
 8:25.55 Mike Hughey
 8:49.72 Jacck
 9:19.61 One Wheel
 9:33.04 T1_M0
12:35.67 MatsBergsten
 DNF Jonsa87
 DNF João Santos
*3x3 one handed*(30)

 17.24 Isaac Lai
 17.62 GenTheThief
 19.78 sqAree
 20.15 FastCubeMaster
 20.35 YoAkshYo
 21.23 turtwig
 21.57 Christopher_Cabrera
 24.44 arquillian
 25.36 Charles Hurley
 26.30 DGCubes
 26.83 Michael DeLaRosa
 27.94 muchacho
 29.75 Competition Cuber
 31.33 Alea
 31.74 João Santos
 31.87 Bogdan
 31.88 Jonsa87
 31.96 James Hake
 32.22 obelisk477
 39.81 CornerCutter
 39.93 T1_M0
 42.50 TasseRasse
 49.17 LegendaryMJS
 50.26 Ordway Persyn
 54.66 Deri Nata Wijaya
 55.76 Amelia
 1:11.51 Jacck
 1:18.72 Aaditya Sikder
 1:40.25 kprox1994
 DNF One Wheel
*3x3 with feet*(7)

 49.89 GenTheThief
 1:04.48 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:14.11 tetrian22
 1:21.74 Bubbagrub
 1:46.60 arquillian
 2:39.55 T1_M0
 5:28.46 Ordway Persyn
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(17)

 8.45 turtwig
 10.49 Isaac Lai
 15.82 Christopher_Cabrera
 17.20 arquillian
 20.74 LegendaryMJS
 25.98 h2f
 28.58 T1_M0
 28.59 MatsBergsten
 34.30 Deri Nata Wijaya
 40.81 Charles Hurley
 43.24 sqAree
 48.74 Jonsa87
 49.77 Bogdan
 54.71 tetrian22
 57.36 Ordway Persyn
 1:17.51 Jacck
 DNF MCuber
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(19)

 28.98 kamilprzyb
 40.62 arquillian
 1:07.11 OJ Cubing
 1:09.72 T1_M0
 1:14.47 h2f
 1:17.31 MatsBergsten
 1:18.58 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:24.33 sqAree
 1:31.15 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:38.05 Mike Hughey
 2:06.98 obelisk477
 2:41.62 YoAkshYo
 2:49.83 Isaac Lai
 3:31.28 Jonsa87
 4:02.36 Ordway Persyn
 4:26.87 Jacck
 DNF RyuKagamine
 DNF Alea
 DNF Aaditya Sikder
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(9)

 5:42.55 arquillian
 7:08.95 MatsBergsten
 7:29.38 T1_M0
 7:44.15 Mike Hughey
 8:41.87 Christopher_Cabrera
 9:22.15 h2f
11:08.92 Jacck
 DNF Deri Nata Wijaya
 DNF the super cuber
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

12:42.25 MatsBergsten
18:35.82 Jacck
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF Keroma12
 DNF h2f
 DNF Mike Hughey
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(12)

39/42 (57:59)  kamilprzyb
38/42 (60:00)  the super cuber
25/25 (57:51)  arquillian
15/15 (51:57)  Deri Nata Wijaya
13/13 (57:55)  T1_M0
11/11 (45:09)  OJ Cubing
6/9 (51:10)  MatsBergsten
2/2 (15:56)  Jonsa87
3/5 (33:16)  FastCubeMaster
DNF sqAree
DNF YoAkshYo
DNF Ordway Persyn
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 1:04.95 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:18.38 T1_M0
 1:25.02 Bogdan
 1:54.29 arquillian
 2:44.96 Ordway Persyn
 3:02.36 Amelia
*2-3-4 Relay*(17)

 55.31 Isaac Lai
 1:01.70 FastCubeMaster
 1:07.79 Michael DeLaRosa
 1:12.46 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:13.58 arquillian
 1:19.30 Ordway Persyn
 1:35.59 Awder
 1:37.54 T1_M0
 1:38.32 TasseRasse
 1:39.07 LegendaryMJS
 1:43.53 sqAree
 1:53.51 James Hake
 1:54.12 CornerCutter
 1:57.16 Bogdan
 2:01.95 Alea
 2:47.17 Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(13)

 2:19.28 Isaac Lai
 2:42.50 arquillian
 2:55.13 Christopher_Cabrera
 2:55.18 Ordway Persyn
 3:28.73 Michael DeLaRosa
 3:54.32 Awder
 4:13.35 Bogdan
 4:23.93 T1_M0
 4:24.56 Alea
 4:31.30 James Hake
 4:37.23 TasseRasse
 6:27.60 MatsBergsten
 6:43.32 Jacck
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(9)

 5:35.39 arquillian
 5:44.45 Isaac Lai
 5:54.69 Christopher_Cabrera
 6:11.56 Ordway Persyn
 9:04.56 Alea
 9:58.36 TasseRasse
10:49.61 One Wheel
11:11.21 T1_M0
12:43.15 Jacck
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(7)

 9:09.59 arquillian
11:30.39 Christopher_Cabrera
11:35.93 Ordway Persyn
16:44.31 Alea
19:20.52 T1_M0
21:26.53 Jacck
22:02.01 One Wheel
*MiniGuildford*(7)

 6:03.20 Christopher_Cabrera
 6:11.28 arquillian
 6:45.48 tetrian22
 7:09.30 Tx789
 7:45.70 Ordway Persyn
 8:15.71 João Santos
14:47.85 Jacck
*Kilominx*(6)

 28.40 Metallic Silver
 34.26 Christopher_Cabrera
 51.42 Ordway Persyn
 1:04.49 Alea
 1:05.45 João Santos
 5:04.94 Jacck
*Skewb*(24)

 4.55 Isaac Lai
 4.85 João Santos
 5.69 Metallic Silver
 5.81 Competition Cuber
 7.42 DGCubes
 7.70 Bubbagrub
 9.01 Christopher_Cabrera
 9.02 Tx789
 9.14 Ordway Persyn
 10.26 Bogdan
 10.60 James Hake
 10.62 Jonsa87
 10.72 Awder
 11.06 T1_M0
 11.25 arquillian
 11.85 Amelia
 12.12 TasseRasse
 13.32 Alea
 16.63 LegendaryMJS
 17.30 CornerCutter
 17.77 YoAkshYo
 19.35 JM Sanchez
 21.99 MatsBergsten
 24.35 Jacck
*Clock*(6)

 13.24 Awder
 13.40 Christopher_Cabrera
 26.13 ComputerGuy365
 27.75 Ordway Persyn
 39.84 arquillian
 DNF Jonsa87
*Pyraminx*(22)

 4.18 FastCubeMaster
 4.26 Isaac Lai
 4.61 Competition Cuber
 4.62 Christopher_Cabrera
 4.81 CornerCutter
 5.21 João Santos
 5.54 Awder
 6.47 Tx789
 6.56 T1_M0
 7.15 Jonsa87
 7.25 James Hake
 8.27 arquillian
 8.55 Alea
 8.96 YoAkshYo
 9.22 Ordway Persyn
 9.59 TasseRasse
 10.85 obelisk477
 11.77 Amelia
 12.46 Jacck
 12.72 Bubbagrub
 15.30 LegendaryMJS
 DNF PyraMaster
*Megaminx*(15)

 57.21 Isaac Lai
 1:09.53 GenTheThief
 1:10.61 DGCubes
 1:13.24 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:20.96 Jonsa87
 1:23.45 arquillian
 1:48.10 Alea
 1:48.73 Tx789
 1:55.30 Ordway Persyn
 1:55.90 obelisk477
 2:37.86 T1_M0
 2:45.34 Bogdan
 2:57.46 Amelia
 3:04.41 ConfusedCubing
 DNF Jacck
*Square-1*(24)

 14.70 Isaac Lai
 15.21 cuberkid10
 17.76 DGCubes
 19.61 Competition Cuber
 19.85 jaysammey777
 20.12 Jonsa87
 22.01 Tx789
 23.45 James Hake
 26.48 arquillian
 26.70 FastCubeMaster
 28.33 Christopher_Cabrera
 28.37 T1_M0
 32.72 YoAkshYo
 39.10 João Santos
 40.96 Bubbagrub
 42.79 Ordway Persyn
 43.83 Bogdan
 53.46 ConfusedCubing
 58.60 RyuKagamine
 1:08.21 GenTheThief
 1:10.61 CornerCutter
 1:29.06 Jacck
 1:30.15 Mike Hughey
 DNF sqAree
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(13)

30 Jacck
32 Bubbagrub
33 obelisk477
34 tetrian22
36 Bogdan
36 DuLe
37 Mike Hughey
38 James Hake
39 T1_M0
39 h2f
41 GenTheThief
42 arquillian
42 Ordway Persyn

*Contest results*

447 arquillian
405 Christopher_Cabrera
369 Isaac Lai
318 Ordway Persyn
312 T1_M0
252 Jonsa87
241 FastCubeMaster
225 Competition Cuber
194 João Santos
193 Alea
186 James Hake
183 Bogdan
175 Jacck
171 obelisk477
165 sqAree
162 MatsBergsten
162 DGCubes
147 tetrian22
142 GenTheThief
142 Tx789
135 Awder
133 OJ Cubing
133 h2f
131 turtwig
129 Mike Hughey
125 CornerCutter
125 Michael DeLaRosa
119 TasseRasse
115 YoAkshYo
112 Deri Nata Wijaya
103 Charles Hurley
99 Bubbagrub
97 LegendaryMJS
97 Metallic Silver
84 ConfusedCubing
69 One Wheel
62 kamilprzyb
60 Amelia
45 the super cuber
45 muchacho
39 cuber314159
33 MCuber
31 RyuKagamine
28 JM Sanchez
27 cuberkid10
24 jaysammey777
23 Agguzi
22 Aaditya Sikder
21 xyzzy
21 Keroma12
20 PyraMaster
20 kprox1994
19 DuLe
19 ComputerGuy365
15 Aeoluz
10 martinvali
10 arbivara
6 FireCuber


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 11, 2017)

Man, I thought I could podium, but I was quite a bit off. still happy with 4th. I'm also curious if this is my 1st time getting over 300 points.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 11, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Man, I thought I could podium, but I was quite a bit off. still happy with 4th. I'm also curious if this is my 1st time getting over 300 points.


300+ is still good! I can't believe I won 2x2 _and_ 3x3!


----------



## T1_M0 (Jul 11, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Man, I thought I could podium, but I was quite a bit off. still happy with 4th. I'm also curious if this is my 1st time getting over 300 points.


Same


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 11, 2017)

It's time to do the lottery thing, thecubicle.us is waiting with 15 dollars for a random competitor...

58 contestants (more than in a long time, which is also the reason why some of you are getting
much more points than usual), so not as big chance as usual. We set the wheel spinning, push!
Spinning, spinning and slowly stopping... Now at number 5!

The lucky winner this week is* T1_M0 !*
Coungratulations !!


----------



## T1_M0 (Jul 11, 2017)

Omg how did I actually win that (58 competitors, are you serious )


----------



## PyraMaster (Jul 11, 2017)

Congrats T1_M0!!!!


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Jul 11, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Man, I thought I could podium, but I was quite a bit off. still happy with 4th. I'm also curious if this is my 1st time getting over 300 points.


400 points is incredibly high for me, and I didn't even do 5BLD, multi, or FMC. I wonder why scores are so high this week?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 11, 2017)

Christopher Cabrera said:


> 400 points is incredibly high for me, and I didn't even do 5BLD, multi, or FMC. I wonder why scores are so high this week?


The scores are higher because so many people competed - because of the scoring system, more people competing == higher scores. Probably the reason for more people competing is due to people practicing for some of the big competitions that are going on now, such as the World Championship and US Nationals. It seems like participation here always goes up right before the big competitions.


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Jul 11, 2017)

Mike Hughey said:


> The scores are higher because so many people competed - because of the scoring system, more people competing == higher scores. Probably the reason for more people competing is due to people practicing for some of the big competitions that are going on now, such as the World Championship and US Nationals. It seems like participation here always goes up right before the big competitions.


That's strange, I would think the opposite. I would think people would be so busy traveling and competing in nats/worlds that they wouldn't have time to compete in the forum comp.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 12, 2017)

Yey I won Pyra (cuz DG didn't compete).
Also GJ arquillian you're an amazing Allrounder and deserve the win 
Maybe I should try doing every event this week..


----------



## sqAree (Jul 12, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Maybe I should try doing every event this week..



Haha that's what I'm telling myself literally since the start of 2017. And it's always going to happen "next week".


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 12, 2017)

sqAree said:


> Haha that's what I'm telling myself literally since the start of 2017. And it's always going to happen "next week".


Happens to me everytime too haha


----------



## arquillian (Jul 12, 2017)

ooh I got away with failing 4-7 _and_ not doing 5BLD wow
Thanks guys


----------

